# Need help for bro



## TyTy (24/8/19)

Hey dudes, my bro currently smokes Kent menthol and is switching to the vape. We are getting him a smok novo 2 pod kit but I'm really not so sure on salt nic and nic strength, what you guys recommend juice and strength wise for someone who's just starting on the pod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/8/19)

My wife smoked 35 a day - Dunhill Menthol - she quit using 15mg nic salts. I will PM you someone's number who you can chat to who's in your area who can help you get stocked with the juices she used.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (24/8/19)

Twisp tobacco and add a few drops menthol.20mg nic salts also works a charm.
12 to 18mg freebase is also satisfying.
hope this helps a bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BoboVA (24/9/19)

Try Dr. Frost – Apple & Cranberry Shortfill E-Liquid - https://myecigs.uk/product/dr-frost-apple-cranberry-shortfill-e-liquid-100ml-0mg/
Or maybe CALIFORNIA GROWN E-LIQUIDS from https://www.electrictobacconist.com/california-grown-e-liquids-napa-nectar-60ml-nic-salt-juice-p5696
Or this one https://vapordna.com/products/yami-salt-by-yami-vapor-taruto-30ml
Give me know, if my post will be useful for your Bro!))


----------

